# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ليوبيتشيتش بصعوبة إلى ربع نهائي ليون

## loveme1407

بلغ الكرواتي ايفان ليوبيتشيتش المصنف ثالثاً الدور ربع النهائي من دورة ليون الفرنسية الدولية لكرة المضرب البالغة جوائزها 660 الف يورو بفوزه الصعب على الفرنسي تييري اسيون 6-3 و6-7 و7-6. 
وبلغ الدور ذاته البلجيكي أوليفييه روشو بفوزه على الأميركي ماردي فيش 6-7 و7-6 و7-6، والكولومبي أليخاندرو فالا بفوزه على النمساوي أوليفر ماراش 6-2 و6-1. 
وخرج الفرنسيان ريشار غاسكيه وجيل سيمون المصنفان رابعاً وثامناً على التوالي من الدور الثاني اثر خسارة الأول أمام مواطنه جو ويلفريد تسونغا 4-6 و4-6، والثاني أمام مواطنه أيضاً جوليان بينيتو 5-7 و4

----------

